# IMOCHILD thì thành phần ưu việt hơn một số tăng đề kháng khác cùng cơ chế



## Ovixbaby (22/7/21)

TĂNG ĐỀ KHÁNG ƯU VIỆT
Chọn sản phẩm bổ sung các mẹ cần chú ý thành phần.

Thành Phần cho 10ml
*Thành Phần* *Hàm Lượng*
Beta-(1.3 – 1.6)-D-giucan 100mg
Kẽm gluconat 25mg
Tương đương kẽm 3,25mg
Tricanxi photphat (38,76% calcium) 10mg
Tương đương canxi 3,87mg
Vitamin D3 (cholecalciferol) 200IU
Vitamin B1 (Thiamine chlorhydrate) 0,6mg
Vitamin B2 (Riboflavine) 0,6mg
Vitamin B6 (Pyridoxine chlorhydrate) 0,6mg
Vitamin PP (Nicotinamide) 1mg
L-Lysine 60mg
Taurine 5mg
Fructo oligo sacchalide 50mg
Dịch chiết cỏ cà ri 2ml





Riêng tăng đề kháng IMOCHILD thì thành phần ưu việt hơn một số tăng đề kháng khác cùng cơ chế. Không những giúp tăng đề kháng, còn giúp trẻ đỡ biếng ăn.
#tăng_đề_kháng #giảm_biếng_ăn
*Hotline: *0348966862


----------

